# Delta 50-760 impeller squeaking?



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey, I have a question regarding a Delta 50-760 dust collector but first I would like to introduce myself although I have already introduced myself to the people who welcomed me on my own page. My name is Tom Johanidesz from Long Island, NY., I'm 27 and I started woodworking a little over 2 1/2 years ago when I decided to build my own bow. First it was all bows but then I started building other things to around the house and now here I am bit by the woodworking bug. Anyway I have a small shop 12' 15' with a tables saw, band saw, belt sander, scroll saw, drill press, radial arm saw, router and now a Delta 50-760 dust collector (brand new). I followed the manual instructions putting it together with the motor housing on top and dust in port on bottom so I could put a separator underneath. I new that I needed a 20 amp circuit for this to run on which I will be putting in along with a small metal duct system I have calculated will work with this dust collector as long as I stay under 4-5" of static pressure. Today I plugged it in for the first time just to make sure everything ran okay into the same 15amp circuit I plug my other tools into. I know running this 15 amps will trip the breaker I just wanted to make sure everything was okay. When I turned it on the impeller started squeaking so I directly shut it off. it was on maybe 5 seconds. It also tripped the breaker. I unplugged it and looked at the motor and impeller housing I pushed on the impeller a little and it squeaked like it doesn't have enough oil on the bearings or something. Have any of you dealt with anything like this with this dust collector. I would appreciate it very much if you could give me your input on this one. Thank you.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

first and foremost - welcome to LJ!

I tend to follow your suspicion that either the shaft/bearings are not lubricated properly, or something might still be in there - sometimes they pack those things with extra foam/etc between the parts to protect them from banging against each other - I'd look into that. I would also contact supplier/mfg for warranty/support in case this is a defected unit (since it's new you shouldn't have to fumble with it too much)

good luck


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have had this problem with my Powermatic dust collector. It ran fine for a couple of years, but then started to squeak. Mine also squeaked when I just turned the impeller by hand. In my case I found the squeak was from the outside motor shaft or bearing (opposite end from the impeller.) I removed the end of the motor case and also the fan assembly so I could see the motor shaft going into the bearing race and motor. I shot some WD40 on the motor shaft while turning the shaft by hand. It stopped squeaking right away and has run fine since. I figured it it starts in again, I have some spray on lithium grease and I will try that next.


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

The impeller and motor bearings are sealed…no way to lubricate them. If you have squeaks, either something is rubbing, as in bent, or you have a bad bearing. Being new, I would not try to lubricate or otherwise fix the problem…you may end up voiding your warranty.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought mine was sealed too, until I took it apart. The motor shaft extends outside the motor to the fan so once the fan is removed you can see the bearing on the motor shaft.


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for the fast replies, I had to go into work right after I wrote my question so I apologize if I haven't replied back a little sooner. I have looked through the in-port and couldn't see what was wrong but believe it or not I found the problem. I am a small guy 5ft 2" and I have to stand on my toes to see the top cage of the motor and as I pushed on the impeller slightly (unplugged) it sounded more like it was coming from up above so I stood on my toes and looked at the top of the motor. Right under the cage that is above the motor to let air in to keep the motor cool it is bent slightly touching the small silver impeller. So what do you guys think I should do (if I bend it back if I bend it back I could void the warranty right as Mickey Cassiba said (thanks for pointing that out by the way I have never bought any type of power tool like this and had a problem like this. You know it's funny because I read before I bought this dust collector on Amazon that somebody had theirs delivered with a dented motor so I was really careful about how I moved and opened the box. Thank for the help I really do appreciate it.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I dont think it would be a big deal to bend it back, after all, who is to say how it got bent or who bent it. You could try sending an email to the MFG and see what they want you to do. That way you have it documented in writing. Glad you found the problem.


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks, I did send a question (in writing) On the delta machinery site to the technician about the impeller squeaking. I got an email saying they will answer back in 8 to 10 business days. Would these be the right people to talk to or is there a faster way? It hasn't been 30 days since I bought it but it's getting there even though it has a 2 year warranty I believe. It would be nice if they would let me just bend it back instead of having to take it apart, put it back in the box and bring it/ship it somewhere. I do have time though. I still need to put in a 20 amp circuit and buy piping. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

You could ask them to ship a new replacement part if it's just an easy swap out. Put it to them that it'd be a whole lot less bother to send that part than arrange couriers to collect and replace the whole unit.


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

Here is a picture of the top of the motor housing bent with in-port on bottom. There are screws holding this cage/motor cap on so it looks like it would be easy to take it off and push the dent out fixing the problem but I don't know if those screws are holding anything else in place besides the motor housing cap. It would be nice to have an exploded view of the dust collector but the manual does not have this so I just don't know yet what to do. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

I apologize for the large picture although it does help you see the dent better.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I think I would just bend it back out. The screws, there are probably 3 of them, should just hold the cover on the motor. I would put the motor cover on a flat surface, then put a piece of wood inside the housing then hit the wood with a hammer so it bends it out flat. It looks like it should be easy to fix without messing with a return or replacement.


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you SnowyRiver and everyone else for the advise I guess for now I will sleep on it. I looked at the exploded view on the Delta parts site and they only show the motor as one unit at $588 although in the review on Amazon where a person got this dust collector with the motor housing dented he was able to get Delta to send out a new part with instructions on how to replace it (will see). I would like to just fix it myself but I'm a little weary as this is by far the most expensive tool I have bought to date and don't want to mess this up. Thanks again, I would have not known what to do if it wasn't for you guys so I will sleep a little better tonight.


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

I let you guys know how everything goes, thanks again for the help.


----------

